# Cuyahoga river 5-5



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Going to hit the river tomm. a.m. looking for the pike in the kent area i have heard across from the h.s. but can you wade and walk the river there????What about the smallies? If not Waterworks is always good for a pike or two. Definetly smallies!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Going to hit the river tomm. a.m. looking for the pike in the kent area i have heard across from the h.s. but can you wade and walk the river there????What about the smallies? If not Waterworks is always good for a pike or two. Definetly smallies!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

was there today with a buddie one of the more productive couple hours on the river. We had a double header with the pikes. and i later caught a smallie my first in the river and it was about 3 lbs boy those things fight...The water in the kent area is very very low you may want to head toward deeper water in akron i would of went there but don't know any spots...They are suppose to let water out of rockwell in the near future so that should bring the water level in kent back up... all three fish were caught on daredevel spoons if that helps at all...


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

was there today with a buddie one of the more productive couple hours on the river. We had a double header with the pikes. and i later caught a smallie my first in the river and it was about 3 lbs boy those things fight...The water in the kent area is very very low you may want to head toward deeper water in akron i would of went there but don't know any spots...They are suppose to let water out of rockwell in the near future so that should bring the water level in kent back up... all three fish were caught on daredevel spoons if that helps at all...


----------



## ZoSo50 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice Pike..


They look about perfect breeding size..

ZoSo50


----------



## ZoSo50 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice Pike..


They look about perfect breeding size..

ZoSo50


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Struggled the first hour using a white 1/8 ounce rooster tail... mr twisters on jigs... a couple lures nothing.... switched over to 1/16 white rooster tail and the game was on.... 5 nice smallies.... biggest 16" and he jumped twice out of the water and shook.... smallest was about 10".... the others were 12-14",,, anyway.... just kinda funny how that little bit of size made all the difference... oh... and all but one of them were caught just before the rapids in 3' of water.... nothing after rapids like norm.... and nothing in the deeper holes.... off to Nimi tonight.... GL everyone


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Struggled the first hour using a white 1/8 ounce rooster tail... mr twisters on jigs... a couple lures nothing.... switched over to 1/16 white rooster tail and the game was on.... 5 nice smallies.... biggest 16" and he jumped twice out of the water and shook.... smallest was about 10".... the others were 12-14",,, anyway.... just kinda funny how that little bit of size made all the difference... oh... and all but one of them were caught just before the rapids in 3' of water.... nothing after rapids like norm.... and nothing in the deeper holes.... off to Nimi tonight.... GL everyone


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Bgpark IF you were down by Edison that is a very nice smally area best around if you ask me other than erie. Smallies in the hoga are fun as hell to catch.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Bgpark IF you were down by Edison that is a very nice smally area best around if you ask me other than erie. Smallies in the hoga are fun as hell to catch.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I went down to waterworks and managed nothing. Im wanting to catch some smallies but have had no success. I dont think I was using the right lure though. Tired jig and crawler, glass shad rap, and a white mister twister. 

Do you guys venture off behind water works? I just fished by where the big steps were with all the ducks flying around and a little bit around there.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I went down to waterworks and managed nothing. Im wanting to catch some smallies but have had no success. I dont think I was using the right lure though. Tired jig and crawler, glass shad rap, and a white mister twister. 

Do you guys venture off behind water works? I just fished by where the big steps were with all the ducks flying around and a little bit around there.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

God I hope those little northerns were released.They're so valuable as sportfish...


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

God I hope those little northerns were released.They're so valuable as sportfish...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nothing tastes better, IMHO, than northern. I have kept some from the river that were injjured and loved the taste. seemed sweeter than walleye. WB has some nice ones too.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nothing tastes better, IMHO, than northern. I have kept some from the river that were injjured and loved the taste. seemed sweeter than walleye. WB has some nice ones too.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Exactly what we were just saying.The fact that they're photographed as a twosome makes me worry they weren't.Pike that little are of absolutely no food value as they're almost all Y-bone.Sad.Gamefish like that should be released at any size,that's what cameras are for, for goodness sake.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Exactly what we were just saying.The fact that they're photographed as a twosome makes me worry they weren't.Pike that little are of absolutely no food value as they're almost all Y-bone.Sad.Gamefish like that should be released at any size,that's what cameras are for, for goodness sake.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

The primary reason these great fish,relatively rare in Ohio and actually reproducers in the Cuyahoga, get "injured" is that the uninformed either manhandle them to create a "burn" by removing their protective slime, or still use live shiners as bait, which all but ensures the smaller northerns get ''injured."


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

The primary reason these great fish,relatively rare in Ohio and actually reproducers in the Cuyahoga, get "injured" is that the uninformed either manhandle them to create a "burn" by removing their protective slime, or still use live shiners as bait, which all but ensures the smaller northerns get ''injured."


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

I hear you.There was actually a serious movement a few years ago prompted by a DOW official in the Kent area to try to make northerns a protected specie after he viewed some people along the river doing pretty much as you describe.
It's a shame people can't police themselves, and think a little.There are plenty of panfish around to eat that would actually benefit the fishery.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

I hear you.There was actually a serious movement a few years ago prompted by a DOW official in the Kent area to try to make northerns a protected specie after he viewed some people along the river doing pretty much as you describe.
It's a shame people can't police themselves, and think a little.There are plenty of panfish around to eat that would actually benefit the fishery.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

How does using live shiners for bait injure the pike?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

How does using live shiners for bait injure the pike?


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Arch,
I used to fish pike tournaments on the river years ago-great fun and an educational experience to say the least.Total catch and release, which worked out beautifully with artificials,which we quickly learned covered more water and also obviously turned on the bigger fish.They allowed live bait in those days, when I lot of people still knew no other way or were incapable of using baitcasters,etc.I would say most of the entrants in the 80s actually used live bait and you could always tell who they were afterward-they never placed and were the only ones that had a kill rate at all,even though the events had a boat that came around and released and measured your fish as soon as possible.Worked well.Eventually we learned that pike,vicious as they are,are an amazingly fragile fish.The smaller ones that hit the shiners or chubs-which were about all that did-had a tough time not swallowing the hook entirely or to some extent.Within a few years live bait fishing for pike along the river faded away almost entirely as people learned and the paper reported that the bigger pike were most turned on(angered) by flashy spinners and jerkbaits.
Not to be preachy, but it was a worthwhile lesson hard to forget.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Arch,
I used to fish pike tournaments on the river years ago-great fun and an educational experience to say the least.Total catch and release, which worked out beautifully with artificials,which we quickly learned covered more water and also obviously turned on the bigger fish.They allowed live bait in those days, when I lot of people still knew no other way or were incapable of using baitcasters,etc.I would say most of the entrants in the 80s actually used live bait and you could always tell who they were afterward-they never placed and were the only ones that had a kill rate at all,even though the events had a boat that came around and released and measured your fish as soon as possible.Worked well.Eventually we learned that pike,vicious as they are,are an amazingly fragile fish.The smaller ones that hit the shiners or chubs-which were about all that did-had a tough time not swallowing the hook entirely or to some extent.Within a few years live bait fishing for pike along the river faded away almost entirely as people learned and the paper reported that the bigger pike were most turned on(angered) by flashy spinners and jerkbaits.
Not to be preachy, but it was a worthwhile lesson hard to forget.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

he can keep them if he want's........he payed for them.....


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

he can keep them if he want's........he payed for them.....


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

No he didn't.The Cuyahoga is stocked only by Mother Nature, which is what makes it such a fascinating place, considering all the area lakes that are stocked and re-stocked at taxpayer cost and still aren't nearly as good a fishery and don't have nearly the diversity of species.
There's a lesson there somewhere, if we choose to see it.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

No he didn't.The Cuyahoga is stocked only by Mother Nature, which is what makes it such a fascinating place, considering all the area lakes that are stocked and re-stocked at taxpayer cost and still aren't nearly as good a fishery and don't have nearly the diversity of species.
There's a lesson there somewhere, if we choose to see it.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks homeworker, that makes sense. I do now remember a guy posting on here how he would fish the river with chubs and let the pike take his float under for about 10 seconds before he'd even set the hook.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks homeworker, that makes sense. I do now remember a guy posting on here how he would fish the river with chubs and let the pike take his float under for about 10 seconds before he'd even set the hook.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

> It's a shame people can't police themselves, and think a little


That about sums up my ideas of people keeping fish. I thinks it quite alright for people to keep some fish to eat. Afterall, thats what alot of people fish for. But come on guys, have some common sense and use selective harvest, and dont take species that are not very populated such as flatheads and smallies for example. If people could just set their respectful limits on themselves and used the brain a little, our fisherys would improve 10 fold.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

> It's a shame people can't police themselves, and think a little


That about sums up my ideas of people keeping fish. I thinks it quite alright for people to keep some fish to eat. Afterall, thats what alot of people fish for. But come on guys, have some common sense and use selective harvest, and dont take species that are not very populated such as flatheads and smallies for example. If people could just set their respectful limits on themselves and used the brain a little, our fisherys would improve 10 fold.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

It's almost like God in his wisdom made the panfish(bream,crappie,walleye, yellow perch)to eat, and the gamefish (pike,muskie,bass,salmonoids)for sport, to be released to be enjoyed again.The gamefish seem almost purposely designed to be harder to clean,more difficult to prepare,and ,most obviously, less palatable than the panfish, which coicidentally(?) provide less sport across-the-board,either because of size limitations(bluegill,perch,crappie)or an inherent lack of any fighting ability(walleye). Sheer coicidence?
I'm so weary of "fishermen" who because they had to fork over money to buy a license thereby feel justified in killing every fish possible because they feel it is somehow "owed" to them and if there's no specific law against something, any behavior no matter how insensitive or thoughtless is ok until one is established.
Some people we will never reach.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

It's almost like God in his wisdom made the panfish(bream,crappie,walleye, yellow perch)to eat, and the gamefish (pike,muskie,bass,salmonoids)for sport, to be released to be enjoyed again.The gamefish seem almost purposely designed to be harder to clean,more difficult to prepare,and ,most obviously, less palatable than the panfish, which coicidentally(?) provide less sport across-the-board,either because of size limitations(bluegill,perch,crappie)or an inherent lack of any fighting ability(walleye). Sheer coicidence?
I'm so weary of "fishermen" who because they had to fork over money to buy a license thereby feel justified in killing every fish possible because they feel it is somehow "owed" to them and if there's no specific law against something, any behavior no matter how insensitive or thoughtless is ok until one is established.
Some people we will never reach.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Since everyone (collinwoodie) seems to be jumping to the conclusion that those fish were kept, we always release our pike as safely as possible. Like he said, that was a double-header in which he and his friend caught them back-to-back, snapped the picture and released them. 

And I also wouldn't consider them "small" pike. They were solid average-plus size pike for the area. 

No offense, just defending my fellow fishing buddy.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Since everyone (collinwoodie) seems to be jumping to the conclusion that those fish were kept, we always release our pike as safely as possible. Like he said, that was a double-header in which he and his friend caught them back-to-back, snapped the picture and released them. 

And I also wouldn't consider them "small" pike. They were solid average-plus size pike for the area. 

No offense, just defending my fellow fishing buddy.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Happy to be wrong in this case.Thanks for the clarification.Still, it raised an important issue, obviously worthy of discussion.
But-"average size" for the Cuyahoga? Not where we fish...


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Happy to be wrong in this case.Thanks for the clarification.Still, it raised an important issue, obviously worthy of discussion.
But-"average size" for the Cuyahoga? Not where we fish...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

I wasnt targeting you or your buddy at all, I was just talking about in general. Good job on the catching and release.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

I wasnt targeting you or your buddy at all, I was just talking about in general. Good job on the catching and release.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Please enlighten me on where on the river you can walk the shore where the *average* pike is 30" or more.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Please enlighten me on where on the river you can walk the shore where the *average* pike is 30" or more.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Nowhere in the United States or Canada, that I've ever fished or heard of.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Nowhere in the United States or Canada, that I've ever fished or heard of.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Where did this 30'' average talk come from?Even Edison doesn't approach that.
Wait a minute, he's not trying to say that picture of the two pike that opened the thread was of 30'' northerns,is he?!


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Where did this 30'' average talk come from?Even Edison doesn't approach that.
Wait a minute, he's not trying to say that picture of the two pike that opened the thread was of 30'' northerns,is he?!


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Man collinwoodie.... Please clarify this for me.



collinwoodie said:


> But-"average size" for the Cuyahoga? Not where we fish...


So if the average fish we catch is around 25 inches, they are not as big as your average fish? Yet you said your average fish is so much bigger on your part of the river. 

And then 30 inches is just an unreasonable average in the US and Canada. Then what is the average size of your pike, 1 or 2 inches bigger?


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Man collinwoodie.... Please clarify this for me.



collinwoodie said:


> But-"average size" for the Cuyahoga? Not where we fish...


So if the average fish we catch is around 25 inches, they are not as big as your average fish? Yet you said your average fish is so much bigger on your part of the river. 

And then 30 inches is just an unreasonable average in the US and Canada. Then what is the average size of your pike, 1 or 2 inches bigger?


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

No, homewrecker, I was making a point that 25 inches is about the average Kent pike we catch, which is the size of the longest pike in the picture. Collinwood says that his average pike is bigger where he fishes, so I was wondering if his pike are that much bigger, say 30 inches, or if he is bragging about catching an average fish that is 2 inches bigger. 

I was just wondering where there are bigger average pike on the river you can consistantly catch from shore.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

No, homewrecker, I was making a point that 25 inches is about the average Kent pike we catch, which is the size of the longest pike in the picture. Collinwood says that his average pike is bigger where he fishes, so I was wondering if his pike are that much bigger, say 30 inches, or if he is bragging about catching an average fish that is 2 inches bigger. 

I was just wondering where there are bigger average pike on the river you can consistantly catch from shore.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Fin,
when I consider all the 6-12'' northerns we catch accidentally during the year fishing for smallies,crappie, and bluegills,that 25'' avg. seems high anywhere.
Fact is,I still have access to old ODNR stats and some newer ones from the Twinsburg EPA and courtesy of another website that show the Cuyahoga obviously has the best northern count-both for size and sheer numbers- in the state-and even then the avgs. for those netted/shocked is way under 25'' for the Falls-to-Akron section, which obviously has always rated highest for the Cuyahoga.Even in Canada, there's a whole lot of 12-18'' northerns for all those pictures you see on the brochures,etc.Don't kid yourself.It takes those big northerns many years to grow,which is why c&r is so critical in this state for them.We are privileged to have these great fish in the river so near to us when you consider how many Ohio anglers will never see a live pike of any size, let alone hook one, and I feel personally lucky to live near the very finest fishing stretch of the river, and to have personally seen and even caught some of the truly nice ones.
Thank God for cameras.
Your "from shore" stipulation pretty much eliminates Edison and much of the most productive sections along Front St. for you-


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Fin,
when I consider all the 6-12'' northerns we catch accidentally during the year fishing for smallies,crappie, and bluegills,that 25'' avg. seems high anywhere.
Fact is,I still have access to old ODNR stats and some newer ones from the Twinsburg EPA and courtesy of another website that show the Cuyahoga obviously has the best northern count-both for size and sheer numbers- in the state-and even then the avgs. for those netted/shocked is way under 25'' for the Falls-to-Akron section, which obviously has always rated highest for the Cuyahoga.Even in Canada, there's a whole lot of 12-18'' northerns for all those pictures you see on the brochures,etc.Don't kid yourself.It takes those big northerns many years to grow,which is why c&r is so critical in this state for them.We are privileged to have these great fish in the river so near to us when you consider how many Ohio anglers will never see a live pike of any size, let alone hook one, and I feel personally lucky to live near the very finest fishing stretch of the river, and to have personally seen and even caught some of the truly nice ones.
Thank God for cameras.
Your "from shore" stipulation pretty much eliminates Edison and much of the most productive sections along Front St. for you-


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

But yes i did state it was a double header which is why both pike were captured in the same photo...And i did mention i was using spoons not live bait just due to the reason of catch and release. And yes the bigger of the two fish was probably 25 inches...I have caught one or more pike 4 days in a row now on the cuyohoga in the same small areas in kent and i understand catch and release enables me to do so all year round. And yes i did pay for my fishing licence and love the taste of pike....I wouldn't eat ANY fish out of the cuyohaga due to my own personal reasons. I did happen to snag up with a pump to a toliet a couple of weeks ago which makes me question the water quality anyways. But its entertaining that someone thinks they can tell me what i can or can not do with my catch...Are pike on an endagered species list?....It seems to me some people get on this site just to try an preach thier BS onto others thinking they somehow made the world a better place...Well if anyone wants to keep gamefish for thier own reasons they will even if you cry about it....


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

But yes i did state it was a double header which is why both pike were captured in the same photo...And i did mention i was using spoons not live bait just due to the reason of catch and release. And yes the bigger of the two fish was probably 25 inches...I have caught one or more pike 4 days in a row now on the cuyohoga in the same small areas in kent and i understand catch and release enables me to do so all year round. And yes i did pay for my fishing licence and love the taste of pike....I wouldn't eat ANY fish out of the cuyohaga due to my own personal reasons. I did happen to snag up with a pump to a toliet a couple of weeks ago which makes me question the water quality anyways. But its entertaining that someone thinks they can tell me what i can or can not do with my catch...Are pike on an endagered species list?....It seems to me some people get on this site just to try an preach thier BS onto others thinking they somehow made the world a better place...Well if anyone wants to keep gamefish for thier own reasons they will even if you cry about it....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

not that I keep game fish but that was well said DAN!!!!! people just need to back off and quit making assumptions...... seems like they are jealous of ya or something who knows.... for some reason they want to put ya down..... keep up the good fishing and keep the reports coming..... I still enjoy seeing those pictures!!!!!!!!!! great job!!!1


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

not that I keep game fish but that was well said DAN!!!!! people just need to back off and quit making assumptions...... seems like they are jealous of ya or something who knows.... for some reason they want to put ya down..... keep up the good fishing and keep the reports coming..... I still enjoy seeing those pictures!!!!!!!!!! great job!!!1


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

pike are great ground up into patties! also, please post some pics of the pike you have caught collinwoody and homeworker, i'd love to see them!!! also, quick question about the pike tournaments, what type of livewell system did you guys use on your boats? seems like it'd be tought to squeeeze one of those massive pike into a live well, and i know a stinger would probably do quite bit of harm since the fish are so fragile.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

pike are great ground up into patties! also, please post some pics of the pike you have caught collinwoody and homeworker, i'd love to see them!!! also, quick question about the pike tournaments, what type of livewell system did you guys use on your boats? seems like it'd be tought to squeeeze one of those massive pike into a live well, and i know a stinger would probably do quite bit of harm since the fish are so fragile.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

JB,
I appreciate your quirky sense of humor about "pike patties", but you still have to be careful.You never know when some jimbob might see something like that and take it seriously on a local level.
As for the pike tournaments on the Cuyahoga, my neighbor Mike Ott used to fish them religiously and won at least one with a beauty that made the papers and was among the many pike photos on display at the Tackleshack, including a couple of mine,though not caught in any event(I did catch two smaller ones w/him that day),and not nearly as big as some of those on display.
In the tournaments they had flag boats-like the bass events at Willowdale-where you alerted the weigh boats who then recorded and released the fish,as explained earlier.our livewell seemed to work ok,and frankly I liked that system.I never saw a fish killed myself.
I have no great gallery of pictures myself but I did have a couple pike photos on another site last year.
Good Luck,and keep that sense of humor, no matter what anyone says!


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

JB,
I appreciate your quirky sense of humor about "pike patties", but you still have to be careful.You never know when some jimbob might see something like that and take it seriously on a local level.
As for the pike tournaments on the Cuyahoga, my neighbor Mike Ott used to fish them religiously and won at least one with a beauty that made the papers and was among the many pike photos on display at the Tackleshack, including a couple of mine,though not caught in any event(I did catch two smaller ones w/him that day),and not nearly as big as some of those on display.
In the tournaments they had flag boats-like the bass events at Willowdale-where you alerted the weigh boats who then recorded and released the fish,as explained earlier.our livewell seemed to work ok,and frankly I liked that system.I never saw a fish killed myself.
I have no great gallery of pictures myself but I did have a couple pike photos on another site last year.
Good Luck,and keep that sense of humor, no matter what anyone says!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i am still looking for my elusive first pike ever.. and i totally intend on doing with artificials..... ive always been a catch photo release fisherman... truthfully the taste of fish kinda sickens me(me + beef +grill = mmmmm gooooooddd) and me being raised the way that i was... i feel that I didnt give the fish its life therefore i have no right to take it... so there for, with any fish i catch, i go out of my way to handle it properly, take its picture, and promptly return it to the water
i wish more people would take this approach but i know im in a minority when it comes to eating fish so i just hope that those who keep fish choose wisely...eventhough some dont


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i am still looking for my elusive first pike ever.. and i totally intend on doing with artificials..... ive always been a catch photo release fisherman... truthfully the taste of fish kinda sickens me(me + beef +grill = mmmmm gooooooddd) and me being raised the way that i was... i feel that I didnt give the fish its life therefore i have no right to take it... so there for, with any fish i catch, i go out of my way to handle it properly, take its picture, and promptly return it to the water
i wish more people would take this approach but i know im in a minority when it comes to eating fish so i just hope that those who keep fish choose wisely...eventhough some dont


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I consider myself a knowledgeable Cuyahoga Pike fisherman. Very well said Dan. Your dammed if you post a pic, and your dammed if you dont.


flash-----------------------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I consider myself a knowledgeable Cuyahoga Pike fisherman. Very well said Dan. Your dammed if you post a pic, and your dammed if you dont.


flash-----------------------------out


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

I won one of the grand finale tournaments on the cuyahoga several years ago from the tackleshack. I won a set of tires, trophy and lures. A couple of big pike put us ahead. They need to hold some more tournaments.


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

I won one of the grand finale tournaments on the cuyahoga several years ago from the tackleshack. I won a set of tires, trophy and lures. A couple of big pike put us ahead. They need to hold some more tournaments.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i am still looking for my elusive first pike ever.. and i totally intend on doing with artificials..... ive always been a catch photo release fisherman... truthfully the taste of fish kinda sickens me(me + beef +grill = mmmmm gooooooddd) and me being raised the way that i was... i feel that I didnt give the fish its life therefore i have no right to take it... so there for, with any fish i catch, i go out of my way to handle it properly, take its picture, and promptly return it to the water
> i wish more people would take this approach but i know im in a minority when it comes to eating fish so i just hope that those who keep fish choose wisely...eventhough some dont


You crack me up!!!! Id prefer beef too!
It is always alot more rewarding when you catch a fish on a lure or articifical bait.
Nice to see you posting KSUFLASH


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i am still looking for my elusive first pike ever.. and i totally intend on doing with artificials..... ive always been a catch photo release fisherman... truthfully the taste of fish kinda sickens me(me + beef +grill = mmmmm gooooooddd) and me being raised the way that i was... i feel that I didnt give the fish its life therefore i have no right to take it... so there for, with any fish i catch, i go out of my way to handle it properly, take its picture, and promptly return it to the water
> i wish more people would take this approach but i know im in a minority when it comes to eating fish so i just hope that those who keep fish choose wisely...eventhough some dont


You crack me up!!!! Id prefer beef too!
It is always alot more rewarding when you catch a fish on a lure or articifical bait.
Nice to see you posting KSUFLASH


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Fishinmagician said:


> I won one of the grand finale tournaments on the cuyahoga several years ago from the tackleshack. I won a set of tires, trophy and lures. A couple of big pike put us ahead. They need to hold some more tournaments.


were those tires by any chance retrieved from the river just south of kent? cause when i did a float from kent to monroe falls.... i saw a lot of tires thats still had some decent tread


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Fishinmagician said:


> I won one of the grand finale tournaments on the cuyahoga several years ago from the tackleshack. I won a set of tires, trophy and lures. A couple of big pike put us ahead. They need to hold some more tournaments.


were those tires by any chance retrieved from the river just south of kent? cause when i did a float from kent to monroe falls.... i saw a lot of tires thats still had some decent tread


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Fish Mish,
I'll bet I know you from those old tournaments on the river.We never won but still had a lot of fun and learned a lot.Despite the above posting,I remember the prizes being very nice, including the trophies.
Sadly, I don't think we'll ever see those days again as the current regime there seems disinterested at best.Someone said they don't even rent boats anymore.I remember having to reserve one weeks ahead to get one.
I suppose someone could approach them,though.I believe they are still a sponser here...hmmmm


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Fish Mish,
I'll bet I know you from those old tournaments on the river.We never won but still had a lot of fun and learned a lot.Despite the above posting,I remember the prizes being very nice, including the trophies.
Sadly, I don't think we'll ever see those days again as the current regime there seems disinterested at best.Someone said they don't even rent boats anymore.I remember having to reserve one weeks ahead to get one.
I suppose someone could approach them,though.I believe they are still a sponser here...hmmmm


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Good old Jack ran those tourney's. I remember them, I fished a few with my pops. What ever happend to the buckeye angler anyway??? Pike tourney's would be sweet down at the river there!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Good old Jack ran those tourney's. I remember them, I fished a few with my pops. What ever happend to the buckeye angler anyway??? Pike tourney's would be sweet down at the river there!


----------



## Brunswick Sportsman (Mar 21, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> nothing tastes better, IMHO, than northern. I have kept some from the river that were injjured and loved the taste. seemed sweeter than walleye. WB has some nice ones too.


I agree johnboy111711, northern taste great.


----------



## Brunswick Sportsman (Mar 21, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> nothing tastes better, IMHO, than northern. I have kept some from the river that were injjured and loved the taste. seemed sweeter than walleye. WB has some nice ones too.


I agree johnboy111711, northern taste great.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

posted by SonicMarauder



> truthfully the taste of fish kinda sickens me(me + beef +grill = mmmmm gooooooddd) and me being raised the way that i was... i feel that I didnt give the fish its life therefore i have no right to take it...


 
If you didn't give the fish it's life, so you won't take it.... What about the beef?


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

posted by SonicMarauder



> truthfully the taste of fish kinda sickens me(me + beef +grill = mmmmm gooooooddd) and me being raised the way that i was... i feel that I didnt give the fish its life therefore i have no right to take it...


 
If you didn't give the fish it's life, so you won't take it.... What about the beef?


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

"BS",
You're right, northerns are very good to eat.But eating them is a lot better done where there aren't so many panfish available and northerns aren't at such a premium as a sportfish, like maybe Canada.
Zach,
Jack & Co.'s "Buckeye Angler" TV show is featured in this month's PBS magazine, and the series is scheduled to start back up on 45/49 in July.I don't know why so late.
I do agree with the one posting that a rejuvenation of fishing tournaments on the river should be initiated for fun _and_ education(based on some of the postings).
Well ?


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

"BS",
You're right, northerns are very good to eat.But eating them is a lot better done where there aren't so many panfish available and northerns aren't at such a premium as a sportfish, like maybe Canada.
Zach,
Jack & Co.'s "Buckeye Angler" TV show is featured in this month's PBS magazine, and the series is scheduled to start back up on 45/49 in July.I don't know why so late.
I do agree with the one posting that a rejuvenation of fishing tournaments on the river should be initiated for fun _and_ education(based on some of the postings).
Well ?


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

The reason for the small numbers of pike in the 'Hoga, especially pike over the 3-4 lb. range is not because of the fishers. It's because of the habitat. Pike are a cold water species. Ohio is the southern limit of their natural range. When water temps reach around 60 degrees, the pike's metabolism races to where they can't put on weight. They must find cold water springs during the summer or they simply max out at the 4-6 lb range. Fish that big in the 'Hoga are extremely rare and most in the 'Hoga' are much smaller, hammer handles/snakes. The number of fish over 5 lbs that have come out of that river in the last 30 or so years, you could count on two hands and have some fingers left over. The 'Hoga is little more than a creek, especially since they tore out the Munroe Falls dam. Very little decent pike habitat left and there wasn't all that much to begin with.
Keeping those 'Hoga pike will not significantly alter their numbers, especially the bigger ones as there is very little carrying capacity for the bigger fish anyway. The only water cold enough to provide a summer escape between the Rockwell dam and the Portage trail dam is located just below the island area which is downstream from Water Works park along the River Estates stretch. Also, there is some cold water that seeps from rocks between Rockwell dam and the Kent dam which explains the extremely occasional decent sized pike that is caught from Breakneck creek which is located just east of Kent and feeds the 'Hoga. The springs can be seen seeping from the rocks. There is very little of this cold water and it makes a marginal difference in the cold water habitat that's available. I wouldn't worry to much about keeping 'Hoga pike. The water quality is little or no worse than the quality of most reservoirs in neo, until you get to the Edison Reservoir which is still a gagger after it rains, even a little bit. While it's true that most of neo craps and pees in the 'Hoga via septic tanks, (except, of course, for agricultural runoff), the same can be said for virtually all neo reservoirs as well. Even Mosquito gets it's share of septic runoff and it's considered one of the cleanest.
Just don't go the sushii route.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

The reason for the small numbers of pike in the 'Hoga, especially pike over the 3-4 lb. range is not because of the fishers. It's because of the habitat. Pike are a cold water species. Ohio is the southern limit of their natural range. When water temps reach around 60 degrees, the pike's metabolism races to where they can't put on weight. They must find cold water springs during the summer or they simply max out at the 4-6 lb range. Fish that big in the 'Hoga are extremely rare and most in the 'Hoga' are much smaller, hammer handles/snakes. The number of fish over 5 lbs that have come out of that river in the last 30 or so years, you could count on two hands and have some fingers left over. The 'Hoga is little more than a creek, especially since they tore out the Munroe Falls dam. Very little decent pike habitat left and there wasn't all that much to begin with.
Keeping those 'Hoga pike will not significantly alter their numbers, especially the bigger ones as there is very little carrying capacity for the bigger fish anyway. The only water cold enough to provide a summer escape between the Rockwell dam and the Portage trail dam is located just below the island area which is downstream from Water Works park along the River Estates stretch. Also, there is some cold water that seeps from rocks between Rockwell dam and the Kent dam which explains the extremely occasional decent sized pike that is caught from Breakneck creek which is located just east of Kent and feeds the 'Hoga. The springs can be seen seeping from the rocks. There is very little of this cold water and it makes a marginal difference in the cold water habitat that's available. I wouldn't worry to much about keeping 'Hoga pike. The water quality is little or no worse than the quality of most reservoirs in neo, until you get to the Edison Reservoir which is still a gagger after it rains, even a little bit. While it's true that most of neo craps and pees in the 'Hoga via septic tanks, (except, of course, for agricultural runoff), the same can be said for virtually all neo reservoirs as well. Even Mosquito gets it's share of septic runoff and it's considered one of the cleanest.
Just don't go the sushii route.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

TightLine said:


> posted by SonicMarauder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ummmm beef welll i dont catch the cow.... and most of the time i make myself forget it is cow and think its just another product at giant eagle and i shouldnt care where it came from.........

...(edited out by moderator for offensive matter)...

fish are wild, so let them remain wild..... cows are domesticated, who wants hamburgers and milk  

fish are something i catch for recreation... for sport.... and in sports... one side goes home happy and the other goes home with a sharp pain but still alive
now if i were to work at a slaughter house........ well iono... i think id still eat steak, but id prolly shed a tiny little tear as im pourin da A-1 sauce on ole betsy .... She was a good cow... and an even better Steak


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

TightLine said:


> posted by SonicMarauder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ummmm beef welll i dont catch the cow.... and most of the time i make myself forget it is cow and think its just another product at giant eagle and i shouldnt care where it came from.........
...(edited out by moderators for offensive matter)... 

fish are wild, so let them remain wild..... cows are domesticated, who wants hamburgers and milk  

fish are something i catch for recreation... for sport.... and in sports... one side goes home happy and the other goes home with a sharp pain but still alive
now if i were to work at a slaughter house........ well iono... i think id still eat steak, but id prolly shed a tiny little tear as im pourin da A-1 sauce on ole betsy .... She was a good cow... and an even better Steak


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

esox said:


> Also, there is some cold water that seeps from rocks between Rockwell dam and the Kent dam which explains the extremely occasional decent sized pike that is caught from Breakneck creek which is located just east of Kent and feeds the 'Hoga.



this is very true.. break neck creek, although it looks like a steam, is littered with some surprisingly deep pools near where it springs from the ground..... the pool just upstream from the lakewood rd brige is almost 10 ft deep and one on the down stream side of the brige is about 6 and with cover and the flow rate that that little creek has... it tends to be a bit cooler then where it dumps into the hoga...... i personally have seen 3 32"+ pikes caught and released from there all at different locations but they are very picky. theres also a lot of smaller pikes there as well...and an over welming population of suckers... i watched a guy catch over 50 suckers in the down stream pool on lakewood road and he kept like 5 or 6 that were about 15-17" long.............. the pike population however is just about as spread out in breakneck creek as it is on the hoga northward of where breakneck enters the hoga.....

im actually suprised that some smallies havnt found their way into that creek...that seems like prime habitat for them too

this summer im planning on taking a hiking trip from lakewood rd to the spring to fish and map it in a way using my smart cast to find ball park depths... should be fun


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

esox said:


> Also, there is some cold water that seeps from rocks between Rockwell dam and the Kent dam which explains the extremely occasional decent sized pike that is caught from Breakneck creek which is located just east of Kent and feeds the 'Hoga.



this is very true.. break neck creek, although it looks like a steam, is littered with some surprisingly deep pools near where it springs from the ground..... the pool just upstream from the lakewood rd brige is almost 10 ft deep and one on the down stream side of the brige is about 6 and with cover and the flow rate that that little creek has... it tends to be a bit cooler then where it dumps into the hoga...... i personally have seen 3 32"+ pikes caught and released from there all at different locations but they are very picky. theres also a lot of smaller pikes there as well...and an over welming population of suckers... i watched a guy catch over 50 suckers in the down stream pool on lakewood road and he kept like 5 or 6 that were about 15-17" long.............. the pike population however is just about as spread out in breakneck creek as it is on the hoga northward of where breakneck enters the hoga.....

im actually suprised that some smallies havnt found their way into that creek...that seems like prime habitat for them too

this summer im planning on taking a hiking trip from lakewood rd to the spring to fish and map it in a way using my smart cast to find ball park depths... should be fun


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

"The number of pike caught in the Cuyahoga River over 5lbs. in the last thirty years can be counted on two hands."?
I'm not even one of the more prolific pikers around and I triple that every year,or come damn close-and i used to do better.

I'd throw the rest of those mushrooms away.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

"The number of pike caught in the Cuyahoga River over 5lbs. in the last thirty years can be counted on two hands."?
I'm not even one of the more prolific pikers around and I triple that every year,or come damn close-and i used to do better.

I'd throw the rest of those mushrooms away.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Esox' quotes above are even sillier than usual.Just on this thread of this website we have numerous postings(and photos)of a number of fish bigger than what he says(5LBS.-,about 25'') can only be caught at a rate of less than ONE PER EVERY THREE YEARS.
I guess KSU Flash, Zach,Fishin' Magician,Dan Adelman, Collinwoodie,findeisel, myself, all those photos referenced and past tourney results and those on other websites-much more extensive on at least two other websites-past photos and testimonys on this site,TV shows videos I've seen and newpaper photos are all part of a conspiracy to fool everyone.
What silliness and easily disproven nonsense.Everyone's entitled to their opinion but 2+2=4 is not an opinion.
What is the ulterior motive here from such a semi-literate person?Fun?


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Esox' quotes above are even sillier than usual.Just on this thread of this website we have numerous postings(and photos)of a number of fish bigger than what he says(5LBS.-,about 25'') can only be caught at a rate of less than ONE PER EVERY THREE YEARS.
I guess KSU Flash, Zach,Fishin' Magician,Dan Adelman, Collinwoodie,findeisel, myself, all those photos referenced and past tourney results and those on other websites-much more extensive on at least two other websites-past photos and testimonys on this site,TV shows videos I've seen and newpaper photos are all part of a conspiracy to fool everyone.
What silliness and easily disproven nonsense.Everyone's entitled to their opinion but 2+2=4 is not an opinion.
What is the ulterior motive here from such a semi-literate person?Fun?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

probably, you take everything so serious...and BTW, those Pike ARE great pickled or made into patties, they are just about the equivalent of suckers.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

probably, you take everything so serious...and BTW, those Pike ARE great pickled or made into patties, they are just about the equivalent of suckers.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe you're right, JB.I've always found you a stand-up guy, even when we disagree.
I actually thought for a time he was serious, and I'm apparently not the only one.Maybe I could use a decaf...


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe you're right, JB.I've always found you a stand-up guy, even when we disagree.
I actually thought for a time he was serious, and I'm apparently not the only one.Maybe I could use a decaf...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nothing wrong with being passionate about something, it's just not worth getting upset over, especailly when there are some things other like to do to push peoples bittons, but hey, it gets me every now and again too.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nothing wrong with being passionate about something, it's just not worth getting upset over, especailly when there are some things other like to do to push peoples bittons, but hey, it gets me every now and again too.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Here is a link to a fish weight calculation site. http://www.hotspotfishing.com/learn/fishweight.asp The mathematical formula is a universal formula used by fish bios to calculate the weight of a pike after having measured and weighed thousands of pike and fed the data into a computer which came up with the formula/calculation. 
If your 25 inch pike had a 25 inch girth, (a physical impossibility), it would weigh 4.6 lbs. Of course, had you ever actually caught a 5 lb. pike, you would have known this.
I can understand you pimping the 'Hoga as you sell 'Hoga fishing tapes. Lets hope your tapes are more accurate than your posts, however I doubt it as money is more important to you than honesty/integrity.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Here is a link to a fish weight calculation site. http://www.hotspotfishing.com/learn/fishweight.asp The mathematical formula is a universal formula used by fish bios to calculate the weight of a pike after having measured and weighed thousands of pike and fed the data into a computer which came up with the formula/calculation. 
If your 25 inch pike had a 25 inch girth, (a physical impossibility), it would weigh 4.6 lbs. Of course, had you ever actually caught a 5 lb. pike, you would have known this.
I can understand you pimping the 'Hoga as you sell 'Hoga fishing tapes. Lets hope your tapes are more accurate than your posts, however I doubt it as money is more important to you than honesty/integrity.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

.... here we go....... stats attacks......

i like to eat walleye and perch and crappie.... but they supposedly fight lousey. so i commend and applaude all those who release the pik and smallies.. who said that here by the way..... im too lazey and or busy to scroll all they way back up....

id love to trade a nite time trip for walleye off of cleveland... for a day of pikin...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

.... here we go....... stats attacks......

i like to eat walleye and perch and crappie.... but they supposedly fight lousey. so i commend and applaude all those who release the pik and smallies.. who said that here by the way..... im too lazey and or busy to scroll all they way back up....

id love to trade a nite time trip for walleye off of cleveland... for a day of pikin...


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)




----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

fishon said:


> .... here we go....... stats attacks......
> 
> i like to eat walleye and perch and crappie.... but they supposedly fight lousey. so i commend and applaude all those who release the pik and smallies.. who said that here by the way..... im too lazey and or busy to scroll all they way back up....
> 
> id love to trade a nite time trip for walleye off of cleveland... for a day of pikin...


I would love to trade a pike trip for walleye trip any day of the week! Where do you fish from pier, breakwall????


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

fishon said:


> .... here we go....... stats attacks......
> 
> i like to eat walleye and perch and crappie.... but they supposedly fight lousey. so i commend and applaude all those who release the pik and smallies.. who said that here by the way..... im too lazey and or busy to scroll all they way back up....
> 
> id love to trade a nite time trip for walleye off of cleveland... for a day of pikin...


I would love to trade a pike trip for walleye trip any day of the week! Where do you fish from pier, breakwall????


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

When calculating the weight of fish, that calculator says that "(some calculations do not use Girth)". Pike is one example of this. That doesn't mean that girth isn't a factor, it just uses an average for calculating the weight. A pike with a 12 inch girth is going to weigh less than the same length fish with a 16 inch girth. Its a physical impossibility for that to not be the case when talking about fish since each species has a specific gravity that is very similar to every other fish, thus making girth a factor for calculating every fishes weight. I'm not bashing you, as it took me a minute of playing around with that calculator to see what was going on. Just a little physics for you, I'm not agreeing with you or anyone else on this matter, as I don't fish for pike and have nothing to say one way or the other.


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

When calculating the weight of fish, that calculator says that "(some calculations do not use Girth)". Pike is one example of this. That doesn't mean that girth isn't a factor, it just uses an average for calculating the weight. A pike with a 12 inch girth is going to weigh less than the same length fish with a 16 inch girth. Its a physical impossibility for that to not be the case when talking about fish since each species has a specific gravity that is very similar to every other fish, thus making girth a factor for calculating every fishes weight. I'm not bashing you, as it took me a minute of playing around with that calculator to see what was going on. Just a little physics for you, I'm not agreeing with you or anyone else on this matter, as I don't fish for pike and have nothing to say one way or the other.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Once again we have managed to tear a thread apart on someone who was merely posting his successful fishing day for all of us to enjoy as well. I will remind everyone once again that personal attacks are not permitted here on the OGF web site and those who choose to use the OGF forum as a platform to berate our fellow fishermen for their actions when no law is broken will not be tolerated. Obviously, many folks on this site are passionate about their fishing and that is great. We just need to understand when to display that passion and when to hold back.

By the way, congratulations on the successful fishing day. I don't get the opportunity to chase many pike here in Ohio but do catch a few throughout the year in local rivers. I catch my fair share of them in Canada every summer on our annual trip. And for those who like to eat fish but say that pike are no good to eat, well they obvioiusly have never eaten it. We catch plenty of pike, walleye, perch, and bass on our Canada trip and I will take the pike any day over the rest. The Y-bones are not a problem if you properly prepare the fish. I simply fillet the fish like any other species and leave the Y-bones in. Then once the fillet is cooked you can easily separate the fillet right at the Y-bones and pull them out all at once.

I am not suggesting one way or the other for anyone to keep the pike they catch in the Cuyahoga River or any other part of the state but the point is that it is legal to keep them (to bag limits of course).

Good fishing!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Once again we have managed to tear a thread apart on someone who was merely posting his successful fishing day for all of us to enjoy as well. I will remind everyone once again that personal attacks are not permitted here on the OGF web site and those who choose to use the OGF forum as a platform to berate our fellow fishermen for their actions when no law is broken will not be tolerated. Obviously, many folks on this site are passionate about their fishing and that is great. We just need to understand when to display that passion and when to hold back.

By the way, congratulations on the successful fishing day. I don't get the opportunity to chase many pike here in Ohio but do catch a few throughout the year in local rivers. I catch my fair share of them in Canada every summer on our annual trip. And for those who like to eat fish but say that pike are no good to eat, well they obvioiusly have never eaten it. We catch plenty of pike, walleye, perch, and bass on our Canada trip and I will take the pike any day over the rest. The Y-bones are not a problem if you properly prepare the fish. I simply fillet the fish like any other species and leave the Y-bones in. Then once the fillet is cooked you can easily separate the fillet right at the Y-bones and pull them out all at once.

I am not suggesting one way or the other for anyone to keep the pike they catch in the Cuyahoga River or any other part of the state but the point is that it is legal to keep them (to bag limits of course).

Good fishing!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Crumdfargo said:


> When calculating the weight of fish, that calculator says that "(some calculations do not use Girth)". Pike is one example of this. That doesn't mean that girth isn't a factor, it just uses an average for calculating the weight. A pike with a 12 inch girth is going to weigh less than the same length fish with a 16 inch girth. Its a physical impossibility for that to not be the case when talking about fish since each species has a specific gravity that is very similar to every other fish, thus making girth a factor for calculating every fishes weight. I'm not bashing you, as it took me a minute of playing around with that calculator to see what was going on. Just a little physics for you, I'm not agreeing with you or anyone else on this matter, as I don't fish for pike and have nothing to say one way or the other.


 It appears that the weight calculator for pike does not use the girth for the calculation whatsoever. I came up with 4.46 no matter what girth I used. The other species seem to use the girth in the calculation but pike does not. I have no idea why but I thought I would just point out that observation.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Crumdfargo said:


> When calculating the weight of fish, that calculator says that "(some calculations do not use Girth)". Pike is one example of this. That doesn't mean that girth isn't a factor, it just uses an average for calculating the weight. A pike with a 12 inch girth is going to weigh less than the same length fish with a 16 inch girth. Its a physical impossibility for that to not be the case when talking about fish since each species has a specific gravity that is very similar to every other fish, thus making girth a factor for calculating every fishes weight. I'm not bashing you, as it took me a minute of playing around with that calculator to see what was going on. Just a little physics for you, I'm not agreeing with you or anyone else on this matter, as I don't fish for pike and have nothing to say one way or the other.


 It appears that the weight calculator for pike does not use the girth for the calculation whatsoever. I came up with 4.46 no matter what girth I used. The other species seem to use the girth in the calculation but pike does not. I have no idea why but I thought I would just point out that observation.


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

I wish they had some tourneys again there. I think they would be even better with Falls Outdoors running them. I wasn't a personal fan of the previous owners. I had lent one picture of a 40" + northern to him at a show at the chapel hill mall several years ago and never received it back. At that time he found me at work and asked to borrow the pic. I never got it back and was later told by some friends that they had seen it on a local tv show. I don't remember the name of the show, but it was broadcast from the local station in Kent. Oh well easy come easy go. Go thing I made double prints. I'd love to get into a light weight pike tourney. Anywhere on the river or any of it's tributaries. 8 hour day. Any one in? Good luck out there guys.


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

I wish they had some tourneys again there. I think they would be even better with Falls Outdoors running them. I wasn't a personal fan of the previous owners. I had lent one picture of a 40" + northern to him at a show at the chapel hill mall several years ago and never received it back. At that time he found me at work and asked to borrow the pic. I never got it back and was later told by some friends that they had seen it on a local tv show. I don't remember the name of the show, but it was broadcast from the local station in Kent. Oh well easy come easy go. Go thing I made double prints. I'd love to get into a light weight pike tourney. Anywhere on the river or any of it's tributaries. 8 hour day. Any one in? Good luck out there guys.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Just exactly who is it that offers these Cuyahoga videos, and how does one get them?

Secondly, that "formula" to measure pike size is pretty flawed if it doesn't consider girth,which also precludes sex of the fish,time of year, and other variables.Fishin' Magician by the way just referenced _another_ northern over 40'', which we can add to the list of those already far exceeding the man-with-the-formulas " less than 10 over 5lbs. caught in the river over the past thirty years.
Imagine the pike caught and released prior to the internet's existence, let alone those mentioned on this one single little thread.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Just exactly who is it that offers these Cuyahoga videos, and how does one get them?

Secondly, that "formula" to measure pike size is pretty flawed if it doesn't consider girth,which also precludes sex of the fish,time of year, and other variables.Fishin' Magician by the way just referenced _another_ northern over 40'', which we can add to the list of those already far exceeding the man-with-the-formulas " less than 10 over 5lbs. caught in the river over the past thirty years.
Imagine the pike caught and released prior to the internet's existence, let alone those mentioned on this one single little thread.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

That's an awfully nice smallie D.A. caught, and they fight like maniacs in that river and they sure do look better than the ones in Erie, regardless of size.
Fishin' Magician;what do you mean by a "light weight" pike tourney-none over 5lbs. so as not to offend anybody's misconceptions?Seriously, I'd like to look into something like that, and I know others that I feel might feel similarly.Maybe you could see if FOS might indeed have the wherewithall(sp.) and desire to also run such an event.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

That's an awfully nice smallie D.A. caught, and they fight like maniacs in that river and they sure do look better than the ones in Erie, regardless of size.
Fishin' Magician;what do you mean by a "light weight" pike tourney-none over 5lbs. so as not to offend anybody's misconceptions?Seriously, I'd like to look into something like that, and I know others that I feel might feel similarly.Maybe you could see if FOS might indeed have the wherewithall(sp.) and desire to also run such an event.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I would get into that tourney 100% That would be great hopefully it will happen one day this year.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I would get into that tourney 100% That would be great hopefully it will happen one day this year.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

This a 32" pike that I caught in January out of the section of the river by Ladue. A kayaker was passing by and took pic. She was full of eggs and released. I would like to try to eat one. I have a good fish cleaning article on pike that I will try to find and post later. It states that they can taste as good as walleye. I want to see If true. 
I know the division of wildlife has shocked some pretty big fish in the river. Several in the upper teens and one that was said to be of new state record weight. This was told directly to Jim of the One Stop Bait Shop by ODNR. He was lucky enough to get to go on the shock boat last year to Russell Park. There were to many trees down to get through to go way down stream but the stretch of 600 yards they did shock yielded 6 pike, two of which weighed in at 9 lbs.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

This a 32" pike that I caught in January out of the section of the river by Ladue. A kayaker was passing by and took pic. She was full of eggs and released. I would like to try to eat one. I have a good fish cleaning article on pike that I will try to find and post later. It states that they can taste as good as walleye. I want to see If true. 
I know the division of wildlife has shocked some pretty big fish in the river. Several in the upper teens and one that was said to be of new state record weight. This was told directly to Jim of the One Stop Bait Shop by ODNR. He was lucky enough to get to go on the shock boat last year to Russell Park. There were to many trees down to get through to go way down stream but the stretch of 600 yards they did shock yielded 6 pike, two of which weighed in at 9 lbs.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats a nice fish tigger!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats a nice fish tigger!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I finally read through the entire thread. Pike are one of my most desired fish to catch. This thread and many others is starting to piss me off. 

Yes people are entitlied to your opinion but this is like the 4th thread on fishing ethics in like the last week. People keep fish if they want to eat them, they not only enjoy the fun of fishing for the but they enjoy the eating part too. Thats double the fun for some. 

Why do you people have to critisize the people who keep there fish. Some people its the only reason they fish, some its just a bonus. Either way, just because they dont do things the way you do, doesnt mean you have to get all defensive on them.

I dont keep fish often, only good tasting ones like crappie, small trout, and walleye. But when I do I dont want to get criticized for doing so.

By the way, I have never kept one but do know from expierence, Pike are really good, but pretty boney.

By the way Good post Danadelman, people jump to conclusions, its just there nature.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I finally read through the entire thread. Pike are one of my most desired fish to catch. This thread and many others is starting to piss me off. 

Yes people are entitlied to your opinion but this is like the 4th thread on fishing ethics in like the last week. People keep fish if they want to eat them, they not only enjoy the fun of fishing for the but they enjoy the eating part too. Thats double the fun for some. 

Why do you people have to critisize the people who keep there fish. Some people its the only reason they fish, some its just a bonus. Either way, just because they dont do things the way you do, doesnt mean you have to get all defensive on them.

I dont keep fish often, only good tasting ones like crappie, small trout, and walleye. But when I do I dont want to get criticized for doing so.

By the way, I have never kept one but do know from expierence, Pike are really good, but pretty boney.

By the way Good post Danadelman, people jump to conclusions, its just there nature.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Before poll parotting each others posts, (i.e. girth is not included), you guys need to actually check out the site add I posted. The weight calculation very clearly has a girth designation.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Before poll parotting each others posts, (i.e. girth is not included), you guys need to actually check out the site add I posted. The weight calculation very clearly has a girth designation.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Upon actually ,carefully reading Esox' referenced posting , he's absolutely right about the girth inclusion,faulty though I believe the methodology is. My apologies.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Upon actually ,carefully reading Esox' referenced posting , he's absolutely right about the girth inclusion,faulty though I believe the methodology is. My apologies.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Here is a 28" pike i got out of the cuyahoga river May, 9 at about 4p.m. ona spinner bait. 28" pike is average down there i dont know where u get 25" and smaller!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Here is a 28" pike i got out of the cuyahoga river May, 9 at about 4p.m. ona spinner bait. 28" pike is average down there i dont know where u get 25" and smaller!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I would say that is more of an ignorant statement than a racist one, but I can see how it could be interpreted as such. 

I'll inform the mods that once again, another Northeast Ohio Section thread has deteriorated to the point of closing. 

Guys, you're giving us that live up here a bad reputation... Can't you just congratulate your fellow fishers on good catches/releases without turning every thread on the subject of fishing into a negative one?


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nuked for nonsense.

Sowbelly


----------

